

Dynamodb emulator - sreeix
https://github.com/ananthakumaran/fake_dynamo

======
mark_l_watson
Thanks!, that looks useful. I am trying it right now.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Works fine when I tested with some Ruby code and the Ruby aws-sdk gem. Thanks
again.

